# LrControl - A new plug-in to use control surface hardware.



## Boudewijn Pelt (Apr 18, 2016)

LrControl let's you use an USB/midi-controller to develop your photos in Lightroom.
Enjoy increased comfort and speed. Instead of moving a tiny slider in Lightroom with the mouse, you can just grab a real, physical control. Most develop parameters can be controlled and they are organized in layers, matching the different panels in the develop module.

There is no setup required, once the plug-in is installed it just works. LrControl currently supports the KORG nanoKONTROL2, the AKAI MIDIMIX and the iCON iControls Pro. More controllers will be supported soon!
Do you already own a midi controller? Please reply to this post, the most requested controllers will be supported first.

Thanks,

Boudewijn Pelt
Owner and software developer at Peltmade.

LrControl Lightroom Plug-in


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Apr 18, 2016)

What does this else than MIDI2LR by rsjaffe ?


----------



## Boudewijn Pelt (Apr 18, 2016)

As the author of LrControl, I will not comment on competing products.
I will leave it to independent reviewers to make comparisons between competing products.

I can however tell a bit more about about LrControl and why I made it like it is.

One key advantage of LrControl is that you do not have to setup anything. All the functions that LrControl offers are pre-assigned to the control elements on the controller. You do not have to spend time programming. And also you get a reference to all the assignments on the website and you can also download and print a pdf document for reference.

Of course you do want to be able to access all the develop-parameters in the develop module. And that is why LrControl can change the function of each control element while you work. The assignments are organized in layers that correspond to the different panels in the develop module.
As you switch to a different layer, the corresponding button on the controller will light up and the panel will scroll into view in Lightroom.

By supporting specific controllers, LrControl can have custom code for individual controllers to offer the best controller support possible.
For example the KORG nanoKONTROL2 is automatically re-programmed by the plug-in to enable the button lights.

And by choosing a LrControl compatible controller, you know you will get a combination that works well. I actually did buy more controllers than I am supporting. Some are just not good enough.


----------



## Boudewijn Pelt (May 6, 2016)

Boudewijn Pelt said:


> LrControl let's you use an USB/midi-controller to develop your photos in Lightroom.
> Enjoy increased comfort and speed. Instead of moving a tiny slider in Lightroom with the mouse, you can just grab a real, physical control. Most develop parameters can be controlled and they are organized in layers, matching the different panels in the develop module.
> 
> There is no setup required, once the plug-in is installed it just works. LrControl currently supports the KORG nanoKONTROL2, the AKAI MIDIMIX and the iCON iControls Pro. More controllers will be supported soon!
> ...



LrControl v1.1 now also supports the Behringer BCF2000 and the Behringer X-TOUCH-MINI


----------



## FGPhoto (May 20, 2016)

I purchased LrControl and it works very well. I had a bit of feedback for Boudewijn Pelt on the way it worked and sent him an email with my thoughts (very minor tweaks) and he responded to my email in a very short period of time with a number of possible ways to make modifications on his end so that it would have an even better user interface and was wanting input on which would solve the problem most efficiently. I am very impressed with his responsiveness, his openness to suggestions, and his willingness to improve the product... all of which can sometimes be in short supply in the software world.


----------



## lethosq (Jun 14, 2016)

One key advantage of LrControl is that you do not have to setup anything. All the functions that LrControl offers are pre-assigned to the control elements on the controller. You do not have to spend time programming. And also you get a reference to all the assignments on the website and you can also download and print a pdf document for reference.


----------



## chiccozapp (Jan 18, 2017)

Hello.. i have just a question before buy license..
there is any possibility to remapping by myself some controls? a sort of editor or similar?
Thanks
Chris


----------

